# system("PAUSE") et bibliotheque



## Ninety (1 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'ai commence a programmer en C sur PC et comme j'ai switche j'ai commence a utiliser Xcode et je me demandais si #include <stdio.h>, #include <stdlib.h> et #include <math.h> existaient bien sur Mac et ou ?

Ensuite j'ai lu que system("PAUSE") ne marchait que sur PC (ce que j'ai remarque) alors par quoi on pourait remplace system... ?


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## ntx (1 Juillet 2006)

Ninety a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commence a programmer en C sur PC et comme j'ai switche j'ai commence a utiliser Xcode et je me demandais si #include <stdio.h>, #include <stdlib.h> et #include <math.h> existaient bien sur Mac et ou ?


Oui, ce sont des includes du C standard. Ils sont dans /usr/include, répertoire inclus par défaut dans gcc donc dans XCode.


> Ensuite j'ai lu que system("PAUSE") ne marchait que sur PC (ce que j'ai remarque) alors par quoi on pourait remplace system... ?


Ca fait quoi ? Pour interrompre un process en UNIX c'est sleep.


----------



## Ninety (2 Juillet 2006)

En fait quand on met system("PAUSE") sur la console sa fait "Appuye sur la touche que vous voulez ...."

Sinon merci pour l'autre reponse mais j'ai pas trouve le fichier usr


----------



## ntx (2 Juillet 2006)

Il n'est pas visible directement dans le Finder. Il faut utiliser le menu "Aller/Aller au dossier" ou le terminal. En plus si tu n'as pas installé les outils de développement les includes ne sont peut être pas présents.

Donc pour la pause, en C standard ce sera un "tant que" avec un getchar.


----------



## eexit (8 Octobre 2009)

Typiquement :

```
printf("Appuyez sur la touche ENTREE pour continuer...");
getchar();
```

Comme dit ici, seule la touche « Entrée » fonctionne...


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2009)

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/pdf/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO.pdf

la librairie est  normalement deja installée sur ta machine /usr/lib, ce qui t'interresse:

11. Interfacing with the key board


----------

